# impostar la voz



## riglos

¿Cómo se dice "impostar" en inglés? No puedo encontrarlo en ningún lado. Impostamos la voz cuando la cambiamos, cuando hacemos parecer que tuviéramos otra voz, porque articulamos diferente en las cuerdas vocales. Ahora, yo diría algo así como "fake one's voice" o " change one's voice" o distort one's voice", pero ninguna me parece que comunique la misma idea. ¿Alguna sugerencia de los nativos? Al menos, me gustaría saber si las frases que escribí con "common collocations" o nada que ver.

¡Muchas gracias!


Mara.-


----------



## María Madrid

FYI, en canto se usa esa expresión en el sentido de aplicar una técnica correcta para cantar y no hacerte daño en las cuerdad vocales, sino mejorar la calidad del canto. Así que no le veo yo mucha relación con ocultar o cambiar la voz. Saludos,


----------



## colombina

Aha! Gracias María, en ese caso se diría comunmente "steady the voice", pero puede ser que hayan términos técnicos más precisos, así que mejor esperar respuestas de cantantes.

Igual, capaz que se necesitaría más contexto...


----------



## riglos

A veces se dice que un cantante estaba "impostando su voz", para referirse al hecho de que la estaba forzando, que no sonaba natural, que de alguna manera, esa no era su voz.
En el uso coloquial de la palabra, uno puede impostar la voz, pero sin necesidad de estar imitando la de otra persona, sino simplemente cambiando la propia voz (ej. haciéndola más grave o más aguda). 

También una persona X puede impostar la voz cuando habla por teléfono, por ejemplo, para hacerle creer a otra persona que no es X quien está al teléfono, sino alguien diferente.
¿Alguna otra sugerencia?
¡Muchas gracias!

Mara.-


----------



## frida-nc

Impostar la voz (cambiar la voz en el hablar) = disguise one's voice.
que sigan bien,
frida


----------



## fenixpollo

John *disguises his voice* when he answers the phone, so that people will think it's someone else.  "Good evening," he says in a deep voice.

Robin *does* *impressions* in his comedy act.  He *does* a great Brad Pitt *impersonation*.

Gary *impersonated* a policeman on the telephone.  "This is Officer Jones,"  he said in a serious tone.  "Get me the manager."


----------



## Juri

To place one's voice (as head voice, or throaty v., chest v., falsetto v.)
(don't mean the mutation  of the treble voice around 14 years)


----------



## María Madrid

riglos said:
			
		

> A veces se dice que un cantante estaba "impostando su voz", para referirse al hecho de que la estaba forzando, que no sonaba natural, que de alguna manera, *esa no era su voz.*
> En el uso coloquial de la palabra, uno puede impostar la voz, pero sin necesidad de estar imitando la de otra persona, sino simplemente *cambiando la propia voz* (ej. haciéndola más grave o más aguda).
> 
> *También una persona X puede impostar la voz cuando habla por teléfono, por ejemplo, para hacerle creer a otra persona que no es X quien está al teléfono, sino alguien diferente.*


 
En España no usamos impostar en ese sentido. Falsa o mala impostación sí son expresiones comunes, pero sería algo similar a engolar la voz, nunca con el sentido de ocultación. Incluyo la entrada de la RAE. Saludos. 

*impostar**.*(Delit. _impostare_).*1.* tr._ Mús._ Fijar la voz en las cuerdas vocales para emitir el sonido en su plenitud sin vacilación ni temblor.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Sidd

Hola, yo soy director de coro, y os puedo decir que impostar la voz es hacer que suene a través de los resonadores de la cabeza, y por tanto suene amplificada (como para llenar un teatro).
Es cierto que la voz varía un poco al usar esta amplificación pero impostar la voz no tiene que ver para nada con fingirla o cambiar el tono. 
Si alguien usa ese término para querer decir otra cosa está usando mal la palabra impostar. Aunque a veces es común que se use un término sin saber exáctamente que significa para sonar más correcto.
Si en Argentina se usa el término impostar para decir otra cosa no lo sé. Pero sí que conozco a cantantes argentinos y hablan de la impostación como todos los cantantes del mundo, refiriéndose al uso de resonadores. 

Era sólo por aclarar por si a alguien le interesa. Fenixpollo ya propuso varias traducciones muy apropiadas.


----------



## fenixpollo

Mis ideas son para traducir impostar como fingir la voz/acento de otra persona or cambiar el tono natural de la voz.

En música, unos sinónimos podrían ser *to pitch the voice* o tal vez el común y corriente *to place the voice*... o simplemente *to sing*.

_María pitched her voice an octave above the orchestra._
_María placed her voice an octave above the orchestra._
_María sang an octave above the orchestra._

saludos.


----------



## Sidd

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Mis ideas son para traducir impostar como fingir la voz/acento de otra persona or cambiar el tono natural de la voz.



Ya, pero parece claro que el primer post preguntaba por la traducción de voz fingida.


----------



## María Madrid

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Mis ideas son para traducir impostar como fingir la voz/acento de otra persona or cambiar el tono natural de la voz.


 
Ningún rayo divino caerá del cielo para impedírtelo, pero no será un uso correcto de la palabra impostar. 

¿Quizá la confusión venga de que suena parecido a *impostor*? Te copio la entrada de la RAE, como verás impostor viene del latín, mientras que impostar viene del italiano. Ignoro si la voz latina está en el origen de ambas pero, aunque así fuera, su evolución ha resultado en dos palabras (impostar/impostor) totalmente diferentes, que no son intercambiables. Un impostor no es la persona que imposta.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> _María pitched her voice an octave above the orchestra._
> _María placed her voice an octave above the orchestra_
> _María sang an octave above the orchestra._


 
En mi opinión, este ejemplo tuyo no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con fingir u ocultar la voz real.

*impostor**, ra**.*(Dellat. _impostor, -ōris_).
*1.* adj. Que atribuye falsamente a alguien algo. U. m. c. s.
*2.* adj. Que finge o engaña con apariencia de verdad. U. m. c. s.
*3.* m. y f. Suplantador, persona que se hace pasar por quien no es.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Saludos,


----------



## fenixpollo

No estoy confundido, María -- el uso de impostar es lo que nos está confundiendo. La pregunta fue 





> ¿Cómo se dice "impostar" en inglés? Impostamos la voz cuando la cambiamos, cuando hacemos parecer que tuviéramos otra voz, porque articulamos diferente en las cuerdas vocales.


 Mi primera respuesta venía a esa pregunta. Luego, dijeron que en España y en el DRAE, es obvio que impostar la voz significa "ubicar" o "fijar"; entonces, mi última respuesta se trataba de ese significado. 

¿Y por qué no podemos hablar de todos los significados de impostar en el mismo hilo, Sidd? Tal vez los argentinos usan la palabra de otra manera... una manera diferente, no una manera "mala".


----------



## María Madrid

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Impostamos la voz cuando la cambiamos, *cuando hacemos parecer que tuviéramos otra voz,* porque articulamos diferente en las cuerdas vocales.


Vale, pues eso es lo que varios hemos dicho que no es impostar. De hecho la explicación de Sidd es de lo más aclaratoria.


			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Tal vez los argentinos usan la palabra de otra manera... una manera diferente, no una manera "mala".


Normalmente la RAE recoge también las variaciones de muchos países de habla hispana. No es que sean muy rápidos, pero se supone que son la referencia principal para distinguir entre usos correctos y erróneos, que los hay en los dos lados del Atlántico.


			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> el uso de *apostar* es lo que nos está confundiendo.


¿Apostar? Ya tenemos tres: apostar, impostar e impostor. ¡¡Me rindo!! Saludos,


----------



## Dios del Mar

Hola a todos, 
    lamento no poder contestar a tu pregunta en esta primera intervención que hago, aunque preguntaré a los profes del cole para ver si saben. 
    bueno, me he animado a participar, porque no sabía que signficaba impostar la voz y me lo habían intentado explicar, bueno, desde luego que con lo que me dijeron, y con lo que he leído aquí, tengo una idea bien clara. 

    Quisiera aportar desde otro campo que no tiene nada que ver con el canto pero si mucho con la voz, que es la locución y en el caso mío, La Locución publicitaria. En este campo también se utiliza y es con la finalidad casi siempre de convertir la voz en más grave, ¡ufff y como cambia la voz!, sobre todo si el locutor ya tiene la voz grave en "su estado natural o sin alterar".  Bueno, que me enrrollo y después cuesta leer esto, gracias a todos por las aclaraciones.


----------



## Fonεtiks

I'm trying to find the right term in English for "impostar la voz". Does "impost" exist in this sense?

Thanks


----------



## Stableboy

A person who does _voice impressions_ imitates the voice of another, a popular entertainer's trick.



Fonεtiks said:


> I'm trying to find the right term in English for "impostar la voz". Does "impost" exist in this sense?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Fonεtiks

I was thinking more about the way in which, for instance, great speakers, presidents or people who want to cause an impression on others change their voice and kind of play with their diaphragm to do so.


----------



## Stableboy

Oh!  There's no unique phrase for that, I would say they're "making their voice imposing or dramatic".



Fonεtiks said:


> I was thinking more about the way in which, for instance, great speakers, presidents or people who want to cause an impression on others change their voice and kind of play with their diaphragm to do so.


----------



## canton

I think it's "to project one's voice"
He's a good singer because he projects his voice.


----------



## Fonεtiks

"project one's voice" sounds more appropriate than "pitch one's voice" or "place one's voice"... thanks!


----------



## canton

Sure, glad it helped!


----------



## clauchu

How do you say in English "impostar la voz" when talking about a singer.


----------



## Giroflier

¿Te refieres a cuando un artista no está realmente cantando sino sólo moviendo los labios? Sería “to lip sync”.  
Por ejemplo, “Ashlee Simpson  was caught lip syncing on Saturday Night Live”.


----------



## clauchu

thanks a lot all of you!  I have been reading all your suggestions and  I think the nearest version to the one I am looking for is to steady or pitch one´s voice.
Thanks again all of you. you have been most helpful!


----------



## CO JOE

I am fairly certain that it is project your voice. pitch your voice or place your voice makes no sense to me.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Giroflier said:


> ¿Te refieres a cuando un artista no está realmente cantando sino sólo moviendo los labios? Sería “to lip sync”.
> Por ejemplo, “Ashlee Simpson  was caught lip syncing on Saturday Night Live”.



Impostar la voz consiste en apoyarla en la  base de la caja toráxica,  respirando de manera que descienda la tráquea, el aire salga con  libertad y  produzca los sonidos con amplitud y en su mejor calidad, así se consigue colocar la   voz en un  tono natural para mantener la nota, por mas tiempo sin fatigarse y  matizarla  con amplitud, en su grado óptimo.


----------



## Gino77

Hello,
As a big opera nut, I'm a constant reader of books on singing and singers. Scholars like J.B. Steane use "placement", "to place the voice". This is closest word to the Spanish "impostación" I know.

Cheers.


----------



## Kotuku33

Having read this whole thread I will go with the explanation given by the choir director (at least, where "impostar" refers to something a singer does) and confirm that in English we say that the singer is using their head voice.


----------



## Contemporánea

Soy cantante y estoy de acuerdo con SIDD y KOTUKU33 (si hablamos de técnica vocal) Impostar=Head Voice (....muchas veces para llegar a estas notas mas agudas, decimos que tenemos que "place the voice" ahi arriba.  ¿porque?....es la mejor manera de "visualizar" una suave transición (en vez de un ataque violento) desde el registro mas grave al mas agudo). Al contrario, cantando mas "Nasal" como "lloriquear" sería para sacar tu voz de "Belt" o cantar mas estilo "pop".  Mas usos de esta palabra..beats me!


----------



## Sidd

Kotuku33 said:


> Having read this whole thread I will go with the explanation given by the choir director (at least, where "impostar" refers to something a singer does) and confirm that in English we say that the singer is using their head voice.



Choir _conductor_

In English, I'd go with Gino77: 

"placement", "to place the voice"

This is what I use in english.


----------



## valmagro

En español, el término impostado es ambigüo: puede venir de impostura o de impostar, con significados distintos e incluso contradictorios. 

"Si bien es cierto que el Diccionario de al RAE define:
impostado, da.
1. adj. Artificial, falto de naturalidad, fingido
No es menos cierto que también define el verbo:
impostar.
(Del it. impostare).
1.    tr. Mús. Fijar la voz en las cuerdas vocales para emitir el sonido en su plenitud sin vacilación ni temblor.
Su participio es impostado/a, cuyo significado lógicamente debe ser: voz fijada en las cuerdas vocales para emitir el sonido es su plenitud sin vacilación ni temblor." 

(Comentario de Jose C Delgado al artículo Impostura e impostado, en algún lugar de Intenet)


----------

